# What do you guys think about these shoes?



## Liz (Feb 21, 2006)

http://www.zappos.com/n/p?dp=10405885

they're carlos santana. they come in different colors too. i first saw them in this blue color and they were beautiful, but they didn't have my size. and they also have them in like a leopord print.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 21, 2006)

ooh - those are cute!!! Expensive, but cute!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lavender (Feb 21, 2006)

Yup, they are cute! But I can never wear them....I can't even stand in that kind of heels, let alone walk in them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 21, 2006)

those are very cute! expensive, though. do you spend that much on shoes, liz?!


----------



## Liz (Feb 21, 2006)

oh, i found some a bit cheaper here:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B000B1FK4E/ref=cm_lm_fullview_prod_16/103-6664390-2411010?%5Fencoding=UTF8&amp;v=glance


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 21, 2006)

I like the black ones. They are sexy but expensive.


----------



## lovesboxers (Feb 21, 2006)

I think the black is sexy, the leopard ones are a big fat NO  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mitsuko (Feb 21, 2006)

theyre okay.

i hate satin, velour and stuff like that. but i looove black heel. very feminine and sexy


----------



## Leony (Feb 21, 2006)

I like the black one Liz, it's sexy and feminine like Mistuko said.


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm in love :icon_love

&lt;3 Shoes


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 21, 2006)

Very sexy in the black!


----------



## Saja (Feb 21, 2006)

I love the black and the leopard print. However, the black seems more practical, you can wear them aot more.


----------



## Ley (Feb 21, 2006)

I like them black - they will go with almost anything and look classically elegant. Nice choice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaori (Feb 21, 2006)

nice in black one ,...is expensive but this great shoes,..with preety design ,...if i buy this shoes i can coordinate with jeans ,..skirt in any colurs,...T- shirt ,..)))))

i think black more be elegant)))

but i am not hate for second choise in print too,...but they can coordinate color for natural or chocholate color or gold for or black for pants or skirt or print dress ..and i think print look sexy too )))))


----------



## Cirean (Feb 21, 2006)

I like the style alot but not the satin, impossible to keep clean.


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 21, 2006)

I think they'll look cute on you.


----------



## AnitaNa (Feb 21, 2006)

they rnt my style but they r cute. i like it in black..leopard heels r nice but not those..the bow makes it much on the leopard. theyll last forever cuz they are simple and elegant..ok i found the shoes i love too on amazon! http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B000BBALG6/sr=1-38/qid=1140559072/ref=sr_1_38/002-2827446-6444016?%5Fencoding=UTF8&amp;v=glance

lol sorry dont wana steal ure thread..got a lil excited...so ya if ure eye has been on it for a while ..get them :icon_wink


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 21, 2006)

They are cute! I think they would look good on you!


----------



## Lia (Feb 21, 2006)

Personally i like the black better, even though it wouldn't be something i'd choose to buy.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Feb 21, 2006)

the leopard ones look like they're furry.


----------



## Tesia (Feb 21, 2006)

i luv them !


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 22, 2006)

oo i like them, they are very classy.


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 22, 2006)

I need to come to the shoe forum more often!!!

Liz, these shoes are gorgeous!! And read the reviews...almost everybody says they are actually comfortable and don't hurt your feet.....

oh, I think you should go to amazon.com and get the black ones. They are classics!!


----------



## Liz (Feb 22, 2006)

i want them cause they look like these christian louboutin shoes that i would die to have, but never will get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 22, 2006)

I love those in black, deffo something I'd buy :icon_love

Get them Liz go on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monniej (Feb 22, 2006)

i love them liz. i'd get them before your size goes in the other colors!


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Feb 22, 2006)

wow, those are great! they're something that, from your avatar, i can picture you wearing


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 22, 2006)

I love those in black. silver parts(is that sliver?) looks nice &amp; elegant.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Feb 23, 2006)

Smokin' Hot!
I love pumps like that, but in them I would be over six feet tall!


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 23, 2006)

I think the black ones are so sexy, yet elegant too--love them! Don't care much for the leopard ones, but the blacks are just priceless.(Well,one can wish...:icon_bigg)


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 23, 2006)

you know, ive seen his shoe designs before and i was quite impressed by how cool they look.


----------



## xsteph (Feb 25, 2006)

oooooooooomgosh!! those are SOO adorable!! &lt;33 seriously though. those are soo cute, but i prefer them in the black color because it's more conservative than flashy blue

cute pick!


----------



## lilla (Feb 25, 2006)

I like the black ones indeed but I couldn't wear them. I have feet problems so I only buy Dansko or Eccos. They are a bit expensive too. Have fun with those shoes Liz!


----------

